# Fehler in der Itemdatenbank



## sunnyst (19. Februar 2007)

Hi, mir is da ein Fehler bei der Itemsuche aufgefallen, und zwar fehlen in der Werte-Spalte der Suchergebnisse
manche Werte...

am Beispiel von Hand der Ewigkeit  erläutert...:

wie man sieht besitzt Hand der Ewigkeit + 317 an Heilung.

Wenn man in der Itemsuchmaske nur nach "Hand der Ewigkeit" sucht, wird das Item gefunden...

Schränkt man die Suche anhand der Kriterien auf Items mit + Heilung ein, so wird Hand der Ewigkeit
fälschlicherweise nicht mehr gefunden, da die Datenbank offensichtlich nicht über das Heilungsplus des Items bescheid weiß.. 

lg S


----------



## Dormelosch (20. Februar 2007)

Kann ich bestätigen!! Diverse Items werden nicht gefunden!

Des Weiteren sind einige Items einfach falsch - also komplett falsche Werte! Dies tritt aber nur bei grünen Items auf!


----------



## kinsi (20. Februar 2007)

sunnyst schrieb:


> Hi, mir is da ein Fehler bei der Itemsuche aufgefallen, und zwar fehlen in der Werte-Spalte der Suchergebnisse
> manche Werte...
> 
> am Beispiel von Hand der Ewigkeit  erläutert...:
> ...


Bin mir nicht sicher, aber kann daran liegen dass der Bonus auf Heilung in 'Anlegen:...' drin steht und nicht einfach '+xy Heilung'. Der Bonus ist auch nicht in der Ergebnisliste zu sehen wenn Du "Hand der Ewigkeit" suchst...
Vielleicht könnte man hier die Suchmaschine anpassen wenn dem so ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Dormelosch schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen!! Diverse Items werden nicht gefunden!
> 
> Des Weiteren sind einige Items einfach falsch - also komplett falsche Werte! Dies tritt aber nur bei grünen Items auf!


Ein Beispiel wäre nicht schlecht für die "Ursachenforschung" (muss ja nicht gleich immer ein Fehler sein).
Bitte beachten dass es verschiedene Ausführungen von Items geben kann!
(z.B. Hakendolch gibt's mit verschiedenen Boni; in der DB ist nur Hakendolch hinterlegt!)


----------



## sunnyst (20. Februar 2007)

kinsi schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, aber kann daran liegen dass der Bonus auf Heilung in 'Anlegen:...' drin steht und nicht einfach '+xy Heilung'.



Hi, das is glaub ich weniger das Problem...

erstens, ging die Suche bis vor kurzem (vielleicht seit ner Woche gehts sie nimmer einwandfrei)
ausgezeichnet, und

zweitens, liefert die Suche bei Eingrenzung auf:

"Waffen", "Einhandstreitkolben", "Heilung" und "Episch"

Jin'dos Verhexer	66	41.3 dps, 2.40s, +6 AUS, +9 INT, *+51 Heilung*
Streitkolben des endlosen Lebens	70	41.5 dps, 2.60s, +9 STÄ, +7 BEW, +10 AUS, +11 INT, *+40 Schaden und Heilung*
Stachel von Ayamiss	69	41.5 dps, 2.40s, +9 AUS, +7 INT, *+36 Schaden und Heilung*
Aurasteinhammer	69	44.3 dps, 2.70s, +10 AUS, +10 INT, *+25 Schaden und Heilung*, +5 MP/5s

als Ergebnisse geliefert, welche den + Heilung Bonus ja auch per "Anlegen:..." erhalten.

Im Gegensatz dazu findet sich bei  "Hand der Ewigkeit	105	43.7 dps, 1.90s, +20 INT, +7 MP/5s" 
keine + Heilungswert in der "Werte"- Spalte der Suchergebnisse, was ich aber schon im ersten Post erwähnt habe. Aber das hat ja Kinsi auch schon erwähnt. Warum das so ist... das muß jmd anderes rausfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gesagt, es hat ja schon mal funktioniert, also Kopf hoch, so viel kann net im Argen liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg S


----------



## Crowley (20. Februar 2007)

Anscheinend wurde die Bonus-Such-Tabelle nicht richtig aktualisiert. Sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Hongo (18. März 2007)

Mir ist aufgefallen das in der Datenbank keine Gegenstände mehr aufgelistet werden, die man durch eine Quest bekommen kann.

Früher, bevor es diese detailierte Suche gab, wurden diese noch mit angezeigt.

Bitte um Antwort ob man dieses Feature wieder mit einbauen kann.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (22. März 2007)

Hab auch noch was ! 

Wenn ich in der Datenbank nach Items suche und dabei eine Mindeststufe angebe, werden Items ohne Mindeststufe nicht angezeigt.


----------

